# Would anyone be interested in a "horse show" in picture/video form?



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in this? I would make a "prize list" with all of the divisions. Like children's equitation, beginner equitation, jumpers, etc. You would be able to put up pictures or videos. I would have a small cash prize and would send it to the winner, but the contest would have to be large for that. All in favor type I (lol) and if you have any comments or suggestions just post below. 

Btw... is the cash prize allowed? I checked the rules and it said nothing about it so just making sure.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

People are always interested in contests where they are able to recieve something to show for it...the biggest key is FINISHING THE CONTEST. There are a ton of contests on this board that have never been finished and after awhile it turns people off to the idea of having a "online horse show". If you are willing to commit to finishing it, more power to ya & you will definately have people who will sign up...I know I would enter!


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun. As long as there's dressage! <33
I would help judge, if you like?


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I would love to enter as long as there'd be one for haflinger or draft which ever. And i know personally i'd do it just for fun : ]


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

i would need lots of people for this to wrk. it would be fun, organized, and would definitely finish, but i would need a crowd lol...


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i would deff join, if theres classes for xc and showjumping.

some ideads you could do are:
horse and owner bond.
xc pics/videos
showjumping pic/video
dressage
showing
hacking
english riding
western
verteran class
prettiest/handomest/sexiest horse


??

would love to enter,


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

i decided i am nit going to have this contest because im scared i wouldnt get enough people to join....sorry and thanks for the great input everyone


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okay  

You could always say when i have 15 entries for each class thats when it would close? up2you


----------

